# A sad but major score!



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2017)

One of the last people on Earth that knew my Dad passed a few weeks ago. Kind of sobering when you think about that. 
He lived over near Crystal River/Homosassa area, near the West Coast of Florida. 
I had caught up with him over a decade or so ago when I re-joined the Antique Outboard Club and the Florida Chapter. 
He and I struck up a conversation about a few engines and he asked me over to his house. Was glad I went. 
He has a garage/shop that most of us would absolutely die for. Overhead hoist, aluminum test tank and huge square footage. Probably around 60 x 60. 
Oh, has his own private boat ramp that lines up perfectly with the rear door on the shop. 
Was a great visit and toward the end he pointed out a little engine up above his shop office. The Conversation went something like this.....
Claude - "You see that little engine up there on the left? "
Me - "Sure do, what is it?" 
Claude - Do you remember that engine being in your Dad's showroom in his Johnson dealership in the Keys? "
Me - " Claude, honestly all I remember was a small engine on a stand that I played with. Never saw it move" 
Claude - "Well, that was your Dads" 
And that was as far as the conversation went about the engine. Did I want it? Hell yes! But it was not offered so I had to respect that. 
This was over ten years ago. 
Claude's widow called me a couple weeks ago and asked if I would help identify all of his engines and price them. I did that today. In this part of my life I get a lot of enjoyment "giving back" to folks. Be it with information on engines or helping in situations like this. I would hope someone would do that for me. 
Anyway..... I had mentioned to her that one particular engine meant a great deal to me and told her the history behind it. 
She gave it to me for helping her. 
The engine is a 1934 Johnson J-70. Single cylinder and rated at 1.4hp. 
I made it home around 7PM......by 7:45 or so the engine fired up again. 
Thanks, Claude!


----------



## Drock (Dec 3, 2017)

Thats a nice story Pappy it must have been a pleasure to go through all the neat old stuff.


----------



## bryan28 (Dec 3, 2017)

That's a nice story. That was awful kind of her to give you that old motor. Knowing its history has to bring back fond memories.


----------



## sixgun86 (Dec 3, 2017)

Glad to hear it's back in the family.


----------



## overboard (Dec 3, 2017)

It's back where it belongs, very kind of her to give it to you after knowing what it meant to you.


----------



## KMixson (Dec 4, 2017)

Sorry to hear of your Dads friend passing. I am glad to hear you have a part of your Dads legacy back with you. It is in good hands now.


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 4, 2017)

Probably the best post we will read on forums this week. All I can say is "Merry Christmas".


----------



## SeaFaring (Dec 4, 2017)

My condolences for your friend’s passing, but that’s a really uplifting story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny (Dec 4, 2017)

I agree with all the above - - - - 
My condolences also. It is heartwarming to hear you can preserve your Dad's history.


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 4, 2017)

Did you get a tank with it? Let me know if you need me to fetch this.

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/boa/d/old-1940-boat-motor-can/6374770170.html


----------



## Fire1386 (Dec 5, 2017)

Great story Pappy. Enjoy the motor and memories...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2017)

Stump - Thanks for the offer. That is a pretty cool old tank but I will pass on it. Will just carry a 1-gallon mixed at 16/1 for it. It has a built in aluminum tank on it already. Appreciate the offer though!


----------



## richg99 (Dec 6, 2017)

Great story, thanks for sharing. 

Unfortunately, most widows don't have someone like you to help them identify their spouse's gear. I know that when I am gone, none of my kids will have the vaguest idea what most of my junk is worth.


----------



## handyandy (Dec 6, 2017)

awesome story sorry to hear about your and your dad's friend. Glad to hear you got to help out with going through all his stuff in the shop, and got your dad's old engine going. I can only hope that when I have children that they will enjoy fishing, hunting, and working on things as much as I do, so my tools and hunting & fishing gear can just go to them, and continued to get used. We'll see could be possible they end up hating working on engines & cars, don't like hunting, or fishing cause of how much I like it. Some pictures of that engine would be awesome great story.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Dec 6, 2017)

Great story


----------



## eshaw (Dec 7, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Great story, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Unfortunately, most widows don't have someone like you to help them identify their spouse's gear. I know that when I am gone, none of my kids will have the vaguest idea what most of my junk is worth.



You should start a list and put values on it for each item you have and date it for reference purposes. It's handy for insurance purposes also.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 7, 2017)

Eshaw...thanks, but that is something that an organized person would do. Ha Ha


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 7, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Eshaw...thanks, but that is something that an organized person would do. Ha Ha


Yes as a procrastinator it will probably left up to the state.


----------



## SeaFaring (Dec 7, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Eshaw...thanks, but that is something that an organized person would do. Ha Ha



One thing my grandparents (still living) did, which was a little weird but that dealt with a lot of this, was to poll the family about what items they wanted to get in the will. That way they got a pretty comprehensive idea of where people had knowledge and could make provisions for any particularly valuable items that no one knew anything about. 

They didn’t make any promises, and I have no idea what their will actually looks like. But they don’t have to spend time cataloging everything- just stuff that matters that they know others will miss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 7, 2017)

SeaFaring said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> > Eshaw...thanks, but that is something that an organized person would do. Ha Ha
> ...



I have 4 kids -- three sons and a daughter. All are grown and out of the house now. I made a list of the firearms, fishing equipment & tools as to who gets what. I never asked for their opinions. Figured I knew what was best for them. Haha.

Pappy, that is a wonderful story. It is like a heritage that was meant to be. Take care.


----------

